# AQT 1000 air pump??



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey everyone. I am in the process of getting ready to make the move to a 4-5 gallon tank, and I have a used air pump that says "AQT 1000" on it (picture below). I know nothing about air pumps. Will this one work with a sponge filter ("Hydrosponge Filter 1" on this webpage)? How about with this filter? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

From the look of it i don't think it would be strong enough..You could give it a try and see if you have a backup plan and can buy a better one if need be.


----------

